# Gummy vs AOKP : Battery life



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

For the past week I have been alternating between AOKP 25 & GummyNex 0.7.6 everyday. Both have been on Imoseyons latest (2.1 at first, then 2.2). I definitely notice that Gummy gets better battery life, especially with the screen off. Both have the exact same apps installed & configured, settings (auto brightness, screen off time, etc), 3G only (I'm not in a 4G area), with the exception of a couple things that AOKP has in ROM Control that Gummy doesn't.

I'm sure AOKP would be better on battery life if I used the powersaver features, but I like my push data. I would probly go with AOKP if I was in a 4G area also, because it can turn off LTE with screen off. But I'm not, so I find Gummy to be best.

What is everyone else's experience with these two?


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Gummy is definitely a lean rom, it's targeted towards people who want all the battery life they need. Kejar's roms have always been focused on stability and battery. AOKP is feature-focused, and targeted to users who want to customize much more than what any of the other roms have to offer. Both are excellent roms, I don't think anyone can say which is better, it just depends on how much you value battery/stability, and how much you want to customize. Me personally, I am more focused on features than battery, so AOKP is my rom of choice.

But I haven't really noticed bad battery life on AOKP. Are you sure you just weren't using your phone more often, tickering with the settings moreso when using AOKP?


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

I briefly shot over gummy a month or so back. I use AOKP because I enjoy having all the features and options. the biggest affect on battery life that I've noticed is the kernel. I got 14 hours on franco 18.2 yesterday. I changed to the defiant kernel yesterday for the stock (I get reasonable battery life on stock anyway) and the lowered screen off speed. this is a screen earlier today.

Edit: My Signal is SH!T so 8hrs for 20% was amazing to me. I'm use to 4Hrs per 20%


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

You should definitely try the Liquid Rom. It says beta but it's just as stable as the others. It is a very small zip and very lean in terms of file size yet has all the options of aokp and then some. Combined with IMO lean kernel it is a complete win in both performance and life for me and many others. I'm very surprised more people haven't jumped on it given the reputation of the liquid roms from the og to the dx. Highly recommend you try it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> Gummy is definitely a lean rom, it's targeted towards people who want all the battery life they need. Kejar's roms have always been focused on stability and battery. AOKP is feature-focused, and targeted to users who want to customize much more than what any of the other roms have to offer. Both are excellent roms, I don't think anyone can say which is better, it just depends on how much you value battery/stability, and how much you want to customize. Me personally, I am more focused on features than battery, so AOKP is my rom of choice.
> 
> But I haven't really noticed bad battery life on AOKP. Are you sure you just weren't using your phone more often, tickering with the settings moreso when using AOKP?


I definitely agree with what you stated. I, by no means, think that AOKP is getting bad battery life. It just seems like Gummy is getting better battery life. I really notice a difference when I charge to 100% then leave the phone unplugged for an hour with no use. Gummy will be at 98% or 97% and AOKP will be around 95% or 94%. I get 15 hours + on either ROM, so they both have better than stock battery life.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> You should definitely try the Liquid Rom. It says beta but it's just as stable as the others. It is a very small zip and very lean in terms of file size yet has all the options of aokp and then some. Combined with IMO lean kernel it is a complete win in both performance and life for me and many others. I'm very surprised more people haven't jumped on it given the reputation of the liquid roms from the og to the dx. Highly recommend you try it out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I just can't bring myself to use their rom after one of the their team drove away a very liked dev, and they still support that member. Can't bring myself to use Codename for similar (moral) reasons. (Not trying to start drama, this is just how I feel). I have found kejar and roman to be very upstanding people/devs. The same goes with my personal business. I won't do business with snakes/aholes, even if I can make good money from them.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Even using powersaver features on AOKP and Liquid, the battery life I get is never as good as Gummy's. I'm all for trying new roms, but I always find myself coming back to Gummy.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I just can't bring myself to use their rom after one of the their team drove away a very liked dev, and they still support that member. Can't bring myself to use Codename for similar (moral) reasons. (Not trying to start drama, this is just how I feel). I have found kejar and roman to be very upstanding people/devs. The same goes with my personal business. I won't do business with snakes/aholes, even if I can make good money from them.


Roman pushes unicorn porn. Any unicorn you ask will tell you they hate him.


----------



## TheJ0hnman (Oct 6, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> You should definitely try the Liquid Rom


I concur, Liquid has been the best for me to this point. Currently on Beta5, leankernel 2.2.0,interactivex 350-1200. Exchange push enabled, on wifi the whole time, decent but not spectacular phone signal. Brightness a step below where Auto had it in a darkish room last night.

at 50% on the extended battery:
12.5 hours on battery, 2 hours 35 minutes screen on

I'm not one to be chasing crazy long battery life either: This is normal weekend sitting around the house usage. Don't know why or how, maybe since I hadn't done a full wipe in awhile on AOKP (which I still love dearly), but my experience with Liquid in terms of both perceived performance (I don't fiddle w/ benchmarks) and measured battery life has been significantly better.

http://db.tt/2qn7xYXU
http://db.tt/cIzc6qCN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gummy is the only ROM I've tried with the Nexus, but I used every ROM available for my old Droid 2 and I always came back to Gummy. I've been tempted to try other ROMS, particularly AOKP, but I just can't pull myself away from Gummy. I guess it's that I'm just comfortable.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

TheJ0hnman said:


> I concur, Liquid has been the best for me to this point. Currently on Beta5, leankernel 2.2.0,interactivex 350-1200. Exchange push enabled, on wifi the whole time, decent but not spectacular phone signal. Brightness a step below where Auto had it in a darkish room last night.
> 
> at 50% on the extended battery:
> 12.5 hours on battery, 2 hours 35 minutes screen on
> ...


Impressive!


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Best battery life is liquidsmooth hands down. Switched from aokp, haven't looked back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

BFirebird101 said:


> Best battery life is liquidsmooth hands down. Switched from aokp, haven't looked back
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I can't get nearly as good battery life on Liquid as I can on Gummy. To each their own, I guess.


----------

